# portar/llevar



## gilruiz

¿Me podéis decir la diferencia exacta entre portar y llevar?

Creo que "portar" es una palabra más antigua que llevar, pero la seguimos utilizando hoy.  ¿Con qué frecuencia?
Me da la impresión de que la utilizamos en contextos formales.  ¿Es correcta esta impresión?


----------



## lulilanzi

La verdad que aquí en Argentina, aunque es conocido PORTAR, y se entendería perfectamente. Se me viene a la mente los cheques al portador, solamente.


----------



## coquis14

lulilanzi said:


> La verdad que aquí en Argentina, aunque es conocido PORTAR, y se entendería perfectamente. Se me viene a la mente los cheques al portador, solamente.


Ese es un buen ejemplo , también "portación" en casos de contrabando como droga, y algo más despectivo por estos lares que es "portación de cara" , si alguno quiere saber que significa despues se lo explico.


----------



## lulilanzi

Sí, es verdad coquis. Portación de apellido, portación de armas.
Y creo -y esto es absolutamente una interpretación personal- que portar tiene un sentido más general y abarcativo que llevar.

Si uno porta armas o es acusado por portación de armas es porque las tiene, están a su "alcance", no porque literalmente las esté llevando (trasladando, acarreando) de un lado a otro. O no?


----------



## coquis14

lulilanzi said:


> Sí, es verdad coquis. Portación de apellido, portación de armas.
> Y creo -y esto es absolutamente una interpretación personal- que portar tiene un sentido más general y abarcativo que llevar.
> 
> Si uno porta armas o es acusado por portación de armas es porque las tiene, están a su "alcance", no porque literalmente las esté llevando (trasladando, acarreando) de un lado a otro. O no?


Si ,es cierto , no implica llevarlas encima en el momento de la detención.


----------



## lamartus

coquis14 said:


> Si ,es cierto , no implica llevarlas encima en el momento de la detención.



Es curioso el matiz que le dan. Por acá si portas armas es que las llevas encima, no cabe otra cosa. De hecho, por definición, portar es llevar o traer.
Me resulta curioso ¿cómo es posible que te detengan por portar armas si no las portas?
Creo que por acá te detendrían por "_tenencia _de armas / estupefacientes" o lo que sea...


----------



## lulilanzi

uhmmm.... ahora me haces dudar lamartus. Y entiendo la diferencia entre tenencia y portación.
Sin embargo, si las llevas en el baúl de un auto...creo que cabría hablar de portación, y no las llevas encima, o tal vez ni siquiera sabías que estaban allí.

Ya ahora estoy confundida..


----------



## coquis14

lamartus said:


> Es curioso el matiz que le dan. Por acá si portas armas es que las llevas encima, no cabe otra cosa. De hecho, por definición, portar es llevar o traer.
> Me resulta curioso ¿cómo es posible que te detengan por portar armas si no las portas?
> Creo que por acá te detendrían por "_tenencia _de armas / estupefacientes" o lo que sea...


 


lulilanzi said:


> uhmmm.... ahora me haces dudar lamartus. Y entiendo la diferencia entre tenencia y portación.
> Sin embargo, si las llevas en el baúl de un auto...creo que cabría hablar de portación, y no las llevas encima, o tal vez ni siquiera sabías que estaban allí.
> 
> Ya ahora estoy confundida..


La verdad es que ahora también estoy confundido , aunque debo reconocer que si me apuras un poco deberia rectificarme y darle la razón a *lamartus.*


----------



## gilruiz

¿Alguién me explica que es "portación de cara"? Nunca he escuchado esa expresión.
Por cierto, lulilanzi, estoy contigo, creo que portar tiene un sentido más general. De todas formas, se lo he preguntado a la RAE, a ver qué dicen.
Cuando me contesten, os lo cuento


----------



## lulilanzi

Portación de cara, no sé si es algo aceptado lingüísticamente hablando, pero que se usa mucho aquí en la argentina, y tiene que ver con la mayor o menor belleza estética de la cara de uno.
Es algo sumamente informal y coloquial. Puede tener un sentido jocoso o despectivo o también ser un piropo. Depende del contexto y el tono.
Ejemplo:
A vos, flaco, te van a hacer una multa por portación de cara (lease, de tan feo que sos!)

Pero también puede ser: (a una chica) tendría que llevarte preso, por portación de cara (de tan linda que sos)

Algo así.


----------



## Cargustar

Si te acusan por portación de armas o drogas es que las llevas contigo. También puedes ser portador de algún virus como el VIH. 
Llevar es de mayor uso y me parece más amplio. Por ejemplo:
No olvides llevar tu traje de baño. (puedes llevarlo en tu mochila, o puesto)
No olvides portar tu traje de baño. (debes traerlo puesto)


----------



## lulilanzi

Sí cargustar, tienes razon también en los ejemplos que das. Había olvidado lo de portador del HIV.

Creo que mi interpretación ha sido errónea entonces..producto de pensarlo rápidamente. debo borrarla?


----------



## crujesono

¿Se puede usar el verbo portar en las siguientes frases?
Caín portaba la marca de Yaveh.
El sacerdote portaba el tatuaje del fuego.

En principio esta anticuado, pero era para darle ese "toque" al relato. Pero aunque sea el uso anticuado ¿sería correcto?


----------



## Pixidio

Para mí suena feo en cualquier contexto, pero tratándose de un texto religioso a lo mejor la cercanía con el latín es (o era) más apreciada. Habrá que ver que dicen los demás, yo nunca lo he leído ni mucho menos escuchado pero tampoco nunca he leído un texto eclesiástico así que no podría asegurarte que no se usara.


----------



## Lexinauta

¡Cómo son las cosas! A mí me parece perfecto...


----------



## javisensei

Lexinauta said:


> ¡Cómo son las cosas! A mí me parece perfecto...



Yo estoy con *Lexinauta*, es más, me parece el mejor verbo que se puede usar ahí!


----------



## juandelsur

Hola.
Portar como sinónimo de cargar. Me parece excelente.
Por otra parte no es tan desusado en el habla profana. 
Saludos


----------



## Egipto22

Qué distinción hay entre estos verbos *Portar, llevar o lucir  *según la oración? Se dice portar una corona, refiriéndonos a que ésta está puesta sobre una cabeza?  

*En la Paleta de Nármer ( 3000 a.C. ) se puede ver al propio faraón llevando la corona del sur y subyugando a los extranjeros, representados con una figura de cabello rizado y barba.*


----------



## Jonno

"Llevar" es neutro, mientras que "lucir" implica manifestar autoridad o exhibir un adorno. Y "portar" es más ambiguo, porque puede ser sinónimo tanto de llevar como de lucir, pero en este caso diría que se acerca más al significado de "lucir".


----------



## Gamen

Cualquiera de los tres verbos encaja perfectamente en este contexto y es intercambiable con los demás."Llevar" y "portar" en este caso significan "tener puesto". Generalmente se porta o lleva un objeto en la mano o en el cuerpo como accesorio, ornamento o adorno. "Lucir" es también tener puesto algo en alguna parte del cuerpo, pero incluye la connotación de exhibir, mostrar, ostentar algo en forma llamativa o evidente.


----------



## Egipto22

Muchas gracias a todos 

Cuál de estás tres oraciones prefieres? 

*En la Paleta de Nármer (  3000 a.C. ) se puede ver al propio faraón llevando la corona del sur y  subyugando a los extranjeros, representados con una figura de cabello  rizado y barba. 

*
*En la Paleta de Nármer (  3000 a.C. ) se puede ver al propio faraón portando la corona del sur y  subyugando a los extranjeros, representados con una figura de cabello  rizado y barba.* 

*En la Paleta de Nármer (  3000 a.C. ) se puede ver al propio faraón luciendo la corona del sur y  subyugando a los extranjeros, representados con una figura de cabello  rizado y barba.*


----------



## Gamen

Todas me gustan, son naturales y suenan bien.  
Eligiría personalmente cualquiera de los tres verbos en este ejemplo.


----------



## juanitacalamita

Pues en este caso, aunque estoy de acuerdo que los tres suenan naturales, yo no usaría "llevar" precisamente porque me parece muy neutro y ya que lo siguiente que se dice es "subyugando a los extranjeros" me pega más utilizar "portar" que para mi gusto le da un matiz más "de autoridad" (siento no saber expresarme mejor). Utilizaría "lucir" si se viera al faraón haciendo ostentación de su corona.
De todas formas esto creo que es sólo una preferencia personal.


----------



## Jonno

De acuerdo con Juanitacalamita. El faraón hace ostentación de su autoridad y la corona es uno de los símbolos de su poder. Antes que "llevar", por ser neutro, usaría "portar" o "lucir".


----------



## eno2

juandelsur said:


> Hola.
> Portar como sinónimo de cargar. Me parece excelente.
> Por otra parte no es tan desusado en el habla profana.
> Saludos


¿*El *habla?


----------



## Señor K

Sí, Eno. "El" es el artículo de "habla" (que es masculino): "el habla", "la lengua", "el lenguaje", "el dialecto", etc.


----------



## Peterdg

Señor K said:


> (que es masculino)


No, Señor K. "Habla" es una palabra femenina que empieza con una "a" tónica y por eso rige el artículo "el".


----------



## Señor K

Ah, verdad.


----------



## francisgranada

¿Cómo traduciríais la locución latina "Omnia mea mecum porto" al español?"

El significado (no una traducción fiel) es "llevo todas mis cosas conmigo" o "todo lo que tengo, lo llevo conmigo".

Personalmente, la traduciría  así: "Todo lo mío lo _porto _conmigo". ¿Sería aceptable o arcáico/raro/extraño ...?


----------



## eno2

francisgranada said:


> Personalmente, la traduciría  así: "Todo lo mío lo _porto _conmigo". ¿Sería aceptable o arcáico/raro/extraño ...?


Yo diría 'llevo'.
Casi siempre utilizo 'llevar'. Portar casi no se utiliza.
Google Ngram: 





------



Peterdg said:


> No, Señor K. "Habla" es una palabra femenina que empieza con una "a" tónica y por eso rige el artículo "el".


 ...o 'ha' tónica. 
El habla (f) las hablas (f) El árbitra  (F)- las árbitras
Hay 8 excepciones gramaticales : la dulce habla española.....etc....


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

eno2 said:


> Hay 8 excepciones gramaticales : la dulce habla española.....etc....


Hola.

Con eso de las excepciones, ¿qué quieres decir? Porque en el ejemplo no se hace una, precisamente, sino que se construye conforme a las reglas: al introducir el adjetivo _dulce_ entre el artículo y su sustantivo ya no tenemos un sonido "a" tónico y no es necesario cambiar el artículo "la" por "el".

Eso sí, también usaría en el cien por cien de los casos "llevo" antes que "porto" 

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

francisgranada said:


> "Todo lo mío lo _porto _conmigo". ¿Sería aceptable o arcáico/raro/extraño ...?


Sería arcaico. "Portar" se usa ya solo para llevar cosas encima de uno mismo y  generalmente con una connotación legal. En el lenguaje jurídico sobreviven con frecuencia términos que fuera de este ya no se usan; así por ejemplo hablaríamos de "portar armas" cuando eso tiene alguna repercusión legal, aunque si no tiene esa connotación se dice simplemente "llevar armas".
No es el 100% de los casos, pero casi.


----------



## eno2

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Con eso de las excepciones, ¿qué quieres decir?


 Sería salirse más del tema 

Sustantivos femeninos con a- o ha- tónicas


----------

